# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  Budgee Bot, personal assistant robot, Five Elements Robotics, Wall, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Five Elements Robotics

facebook.com/budgee.bot

twitter.com/budgeebot

"Budgee™: The friendly robot that carries your stuff" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 5, 2013




> First video featuring Budgee the robot that follows you around and carries your stuff!

----------


## Airicist

Budgee Kickstarter Video Final 

 Published on Dec 6, 2013




> Update - we will be manufacturing Budgee starting in November and expecting to have them ready for retail sales in January.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Budgee the Friendly Robot that Carries Your Stuff 

 Published on Oct 1, 2014




> Budgee the robotic assistant shows off his features

----------


## Airicist

Budgee at Pier Village Shopping 

 Published on Oct 1, 2014




> Budgee at Pier Village robotic helper shows off

----------


## Airicist

Budgee and Dr Joanne Pransky go on a date 

 Published on Nov 19, 2014




> Ever want to know what it was like to go on a date with a Robot? Well check out Dr. Joanne and find out!

----------


## Airicist

Budgee assisting Army Vet using the Exoskeleton! 

Published on Nov 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Budgee Bot
Christmas video

Published on Dec 16, 2014




> Budgee on the Discovery Channel Daily Planet

----------


## Airicist

Budgee following one of our team members at CES2015

Published on Jan 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Could this robotic helper become a common sight on a sidewalk near you? 

Published on Mar 2, 2015




> Meet Budgee, a robotic helper designed to follow your movements and carry the load like a modern day pack mule. Budgee is able to to carry up to 50 lbs, while only weighing 20. Budgee could potentially have many practical applications, but is its design sound enough to make it to mass market?

----------


## Airicist

The robotic shopping cart Budgee 

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> Budgee the Friendly Robot goes shopping

----------


## Airicist

Budgee the friendly robot explainer video

Published on Nov 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Budgee explainer

Published on Dec 12, 2015




> Budgee the friendly robot is coming to homes near you!

----------


## Airicist

Budgee goes RedBank

Published on Dec 29, 2015




> Budgee and the team go RedBank NJ

----------


## Airicist

Everyone needs a robot - Budgee the friendly robot

Published on Mar 10, 2016




> Everyone needs a robot. Got laundry, got groceries, dont be a pack mule, be cool and bring your robot with you. On the go, at home and at the office, Budgee is here to help!

----------

